
Recipe - Pad Thai - samratjp
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/04/22/dining/21minirex.html?src=me&ref=general
======
samratjp
So, for the longest time my bookmark landed on YC homepage. And PicWing
started with this one picture with an empty noodle bowl and my mind
automatically has been assuming it was probably Pad Thai for the founders
livin' on ramen. So, there you go HN'ers, take out 25 minutes out of your
hacking to make some decent noodles for once :-)

